# PNW it's about to get epic!



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea but i'm all bc so it'll be pretty conservative this week i think. but stoked fo sho


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Today was a blast...whiteout pukage...refills all day...wind shut down all chairs but 5...will probably hit 120" tomorrow for the storm cycle. And the best....boss just called said there was a scheduling mistake and I don't have to work tomorrow. And with another 12-20" tonight/tomorrow along with all the untouched from the closed chairs today. :3tens::3tens::3tens:

However was on the chair and right in front of us this huge ass tree 100'+ fell...missing folks that were riding through this patch...it split the group some above and some below the fallen tree...they were like 15' away and it would have killed anybody....totally random. We yelled to ask if anybody got hit, but all were safe. :blink:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

today was in the top ten of the season, and we've got 5" coming tonight...rest of this week will be the shit, beyond pshyched...yay


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

CassMT said:


> today was in the top ten of the season, and we've got 5" coming tonight...rest of this week will be the shit, beyond pshyched...yay


need to bring those down here in Red lodge:laugh: btw CASS,(off topic) what's going on at your mountain? two total deaths now on tree well accidents, crazy i say.:dunno:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm so fuggin' stoked for tomorrow! Here's to hopin' that the passes all stay open!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

t21 said:


> need to bring those down here in Red lodge:laugh: btw CASS,(off topic) what's going on at your mountain? two total deaths now on tree well accidents, crazy i say.:dunno:


i dunno man, whether it's just bad luck, or bad skiers or something in the conditions thats making nasty wells this year. but i have to admit, i think about it, today i did a few runs right where those guys died and it was in my mind, to not fall, and give the trees a wider than usual berth...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Gonna be a blue bird summit day on fri down here which will be insane. Today was rad, tom will be insane and thurs will be eh, just another pow day! Good thing I was called off the entire second half of the week. cheers to pow!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i follow bachelor on FB and have seen that you've gotten like 9000 in. since feb 1, damn, well played


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> i follow bachelor on FB and have seen that you've gotten like 9000 in. since feb 1, damn, well played


Working 3 nights a week and riding every day possible has made it a sleepless February. I'll take it.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

man i wish i didnt have to work 6 days this week. between that and school i get maybe two days. this week has been crazy. rode sunday and it was amazing at white. as of today. they say this was befor 8 inces more that fell.
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1656123_10151952646098193_448631980_n.jpg


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

all the washington resorts are getting nothing but rain this week, sucks


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

jtg said:


> all the washington resorts are getting nothing but rain this week, sucks


I see what you're doing there. _Yes, stay out of the PNW right now, it's terrible_.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Plenty of snow to share at bachy. With all this wind the entire mountain is a natural feature terrain park. It's epic. Hips, lips, rollers natural doubles, the place is a frickin playground.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

before this storm started we had a base of 52". as of right now were at 110" with another 40-60" expected before sat morning. today was 6-8" of pow on the groomers and chest deep in the trees. def not fun if you fall. lost a boarder yesterday on a In bounds run I've been down 20 times this season. so as epic is it will be out there be careful. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

not sure i even trust these maps anymore, but i hope it's true!










Bakerites can expect 60" by saturday, that's nuts...just hoping some of it gets over here!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

CassMT said:


> not sure i even trust these maps anymore, but i hope it's true!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true...yesterday was great...classic baker=whiteout puke, today was darn good with vis and pow...but the animal shitshow forsure...its done. Looks to be lackluster the rest of the week. The goods were got yesterday and today....move on nothing else to see.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

these maps come in the Snowboarder mag email, they have yet to be true, or even 1/2 true, they must be high, or dreamin, or both...UNSUBBED!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

No shit it's wrong!!! I've got my vacation next week, rescheduled after I jacked up my back. There isn't a wisp of snow forecast for MI next week. 

Now Mt Bohemia, way up in the UP? They're supposed to get 8-13 this fri & sat. Wish I was going there! :blink:

West Coast was due tho this season weren't they. Been hearing nothing but doom n gloom for their snowpack drought.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It ain't over yet. Looks like some sun on tap for about a week, time to do some splitting. March will provide. 100+ in. For bachy in feb alone. :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...and I should have looked a little closer at that map graphic before shooting my mouth off. "_Weekend_" forecast! Doh! Don't know about the rest of the map, but that looks about right for the extreme UP of MI. They are looking to get a foot or more. The rest of MI is getting rain along with 40-50 degree temps!! :RantExplode:


Enjoy the POW ladies & gents! :thumbsup:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> *The rest of MI is getting rain along with 40-50 degree temps!!*


Snowing like hell in Lansing right now. I know it will switch over, but it's definitely not what they were calling for. SE Michigan looks like all rain.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

gonna get 7" during the day today, this afternoon and tomorrow will be killer..that's how it is here, rarely a megadump, but very consistent, new snow everyday for the last week and it just adds up and adds up FTW


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

CassMT said:


> gonna get 7" during the day today, this afternoon and tomorrow will be killer..that's how it is here, rarely a megadump, but very consistent, new snow everyday for the last week and it just adds up and adds up FTW


So explain...how does 7" turn into bottomless? The daughter said that Bridger would have 7" of dry blower and it would be bottomless? I understand how it would not compress, would hang in the air and she would be choking on faceshots.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

not really sure her definition of bottomless, but here it seems to just stack up without much loss of the softness underneath, that and Very few people up there means a lot of areas just stay untouched, even days after the storm. so it might say 7" but you ride X more that are still there from the last week. Today they are calling it 3 overnight, and i know it's gonna be one of the best, deepest 3 ever, lol

but to be clear, you can hit 'bottom', in places, if you really try and dig deep


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd imagine bottomless = not being able to feel the bottom...here we can have thigh deep/24" of fairly dry maybe 20% and you can still hit/feel the firm underneth.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'd imagine bottomless = not being able to feel the bottom...here we can have thigh deep/24" of fairly dry maybe 20% and you can still hit/feel the firm underneth.


But you can turn the hell out of it. Good ol cascade cement.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

we get a lot of howling winds and drifting too, and it's not the super light powder most of the time...they like to call it Big Mtn Cream, it's soft and light enough to be sure, but some faceshot feel like a bucket of oatmeal, lol...but being wet it ahs a tendency to soften up the underlayers too, so dust on crust is rare, more like cream on styrofoam...speaking of which, i'm outta here!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> I'm excited for cold temps and heavy snowfall, anybody else psyching?


Any of you ever consider posting your location? I'm in New England...it was 16 degrees a few days ago, yesterday I was riding in a hoodie. Glad to hear you're getting snow, wherever the hell you are!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> Any of you ever consider posting your location? I'm in New England...it was 16 degrees a few days ago, yesterday I was riding in a hoodie. Glad to hear you're getting snow, wherever the hell you are!


ridinbend is da place


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

*ridinbend*



ridinbend said:


> It ain't over yet. Looks like some sun on tap for about a week, time to do some splitting. March will provide. 100+ in. For bachy in feb alone. :yahoo:


Hey man. Heading from Seattle to Bachelor with fam and friends from Sun till Wed. Bummed to miss the storms. This will be the first time I've been to BAchelor when it wasn't storming. Any terrain recommendations? Backcountry wont be an option unless I can fool the wife.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

After 3 weeks of storms the west bowls finally opened and this is what we found. Epic day! :yahoo: Fresh tracks for hours.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This has been such an awesome storm cycle. One of the rare times that the word epic truly aplies. Today was my 6th day riding out of the last 9, all at Stevens Pass, with possibly another one tomorrow as well. Legs and knees are barely hanging on, but it has been so worth it. Fucking amazing out there!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> This has been such an awesome storm cycle. One of the rare times that the word epic truly aplies. Today was my 6th day riding out of the last 9, all at Stevens Pass, with possibly another one tomorrow as well. Legs and knees are barely hanging on, but it has been so worth it. Fucking amazing out there!!


Agree 100%


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Agree 100%


yup...burned out my rear leg...could barely walk up the stairs for 2 days ...but ready to go in the morning.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks, Amazing!


----------

